# Pasturing minis with big horses-- do you prefer or would you?



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,

Do any of you pasture your minis with your big horses (if you have them) or if you don't have any, would you and why or why wouldn't you?

I was thinking about letting my mini out into the big horse pasture, but here are my concerns;

•She'll get fat having the same feeding schedule as them (on hay 12/24/7) [As separated, my mini gets a certain amount of hay and shes on good weight.

•That the big horses might hurt her (since shes smaller and they my kick or step on her)

•That if the electric fence stopped working--she could slip under fence.

She just seems lonely in her own pasture--it is built inside of the big horse pasture, but the big horses are always far off/out of her view and when she's not eating she's standing at the end of her pasture waiting for the big horses to come up.

So what do you think?

Thanks for the input! =)


----------



## MissColonel (Jan 26, 2013)

I say another mini lol ! At first we were going to put my mini with one of the big horses but then realised it would be hard to watch his weight and would cost alot more to add fencing so that he can't crawl under it. Also since we added 2 more minis I have noticed his true color and spirit has come out! He LOVES his mini friends lol.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2013)

I would never put a mini with a big horse as I have seen first hand what can happen. Went to pick up a horse I was getting only to get there to find that the people turned their big horse in with our friend's minis and their big horse kicked the mare in the head and killed her. Just not worth the risk to me. Even if they arent being mean they could be stomping flies or just playing and hurt a mini, there is just too much size difference. I also suggest getting her a friend her own size. We had big horses and minis at the same time and never put them together. In all honesty our big horses did NOT like the minis.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with MissColonel get another mini that is the best way to go IMO, we have 1 mare 37" we would turn out with an older full size mare they got along fine but the mini mare was the boss between them and neither was the type to run around and carry on even playing. I thing to that has happened in at least 1 case I've heard of is full size and minis that get along wonderfully the miniature can be severely hurt with a playful kick from a full size horse as their kicks are mini horse head height. On the other hand I know some people who have mixed both with no problems at all...at least yet


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 26, 2013)

We bought our first mini to be a companion for our big horse Target, and at no time did we even consider putting the two in the same pasture. They were separated by a round pen fence and had no trouble being "herd-mates" under those circumstances. Of course we very soon bought more minis and Target loved them all, but we continued to keep them separate. For one thing, we would watch Target playing a game where he would run at the round pen fencing at a full gallop, stop and rear. Without a fence in the way, I shudder to think what could have happened if he slipped or didn't stop in time.


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 26, 2013)

No. We have 6 big horses and I know 3 of them wouldn't hurt the minis purposely at all but I wouldn't risk it, ever. Accidents happen. I do agree with getting another mini though! I'm sure she'd be thrilled to have company her own size.


----------



## chandab (Jan 26, 2013)

I would never pasture or pen them together.	While my aged half-Arab gelding got along great with my mini stallion, they were never in the same pen; all their interaction was with a fence between them.	I "inherited" a mini gelding after his brother met his untimely end in a pasture of saddle and draft horses; owner was warned it wasn't a good idea.

This is as close as mine ever got, and this made me uneasy:




[Minis were on their temporary summer pasture. They only shared this fenceline for a few days. (Oh, and that's a fly collar on the big mare, the work decently.]


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 26, 2013)

I would not pasture a mini / small pony with a bigger horse by standard. Too many accidental (or on purpose) injuries.

However --

Many years ago, I owned a 13.2hh pony gelding. Between previous owner records, vet and farrier we estimated him to be about 40 years old! He had a leg deformity and walked on top of his fetlock joint. Very slow poke kind of boy, he was my heart and soul. I also owned a 16.2hh TB gelding and they were not very compatable together. I then separated them and bought the pony HIS own horse. A 31.5" Miniature Horse mare. They were best friends and she really raised his spirits and was there until the end. Fortunately, they got along perfectly. It was also my first mini and I didn't realize the dangers of placing two horses with a great size difference together. I don't recommend it even though in this case it worked out for me.

I also raised a weanling Paint filly with the minis until she was about a year old. I was fortunate there too.

I now own a QH and would never put him with the minis. He is near bomb proof and well mannered as any horse can be. A couple years ago he broke some fence boards and a mini got in with him. It took me and a fence board to get them apart. He literally had her back in his mouth and was holding her down. They were okay, I was lucky.

They share a fence line and are quite happy.


----------



## Marty (Jan 27, 2013)

No. Never never never. Its just too dangerous. Fence friends are fine but never in together.

As a matter of fact: CMHR has a policy in place that we also never adopt out to people who want a companion for their big horse who want to run them together. Its kept us from adopting quite a few horses out actually, but its out job to protect our horses.


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2013)

Same here, no not ever. Nope


----------



## littlenicker (Jan 27, 2013)

We got my pony when we had 5 large horses...my alpha mare took to her and took good care of her, protected her from my other mares. It worked out for nearly 3 yrs this way. However once she passed away from old age we had her out with my quarter horse and it was mahem..the QH chased her down teeth bared ready to kill, it was sad to watch. I went out with a whip, grabbed the pony while she was running by and swatted the whip at my QH, she made sharp turned, bucked all in tizzy and angry, very dangerous for me but I had to risk it in order to get the pony as they just wouldnt stop running, she was exhausted and shaking..using the whip we safely made it back to the barn. For years she was seperated from the large horses and lonely. All my old timers passed away and we got another riding horse, a larger pony, she was a bit kinder at first so we let them out together. It lasted about a month of nice friendly behavior, then wham, the mare got mean towards the pony and wouldnt stop chasing her, turned into a pick on torture game (she wasnt as mean as the QH, but still stressed the pony out). We gave them a break then tried it again a few more times, it didnt work out...again my pony ended up lonely and seperated. I have since sold my riding horse back to her old owners and my pony is relaxed but still lonely. She has such a kind heart and soul, not a mean bone in her body, the full sized horses took advantage of this... I have no interest in riding again so Ive decided to get her a mini friend of her own...im so excited! This will be the first time shes had a friend her size. Im doing my best to make sure they are similair in temperment and will get along well. *crossing fingers*. So in my limited experience, I will never put her with another full sized horse again, it wasnt enjoyable for me or her. But this is just my experience, every horse is different =P

I have a feeling miniatures will be my new addiction. I never felt as though I was meant for the riding world...I think its all working out the way its supposed to be


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my mini as a companion for my gelding and since he's a "teenage boy" he still has some very playful moments. I wouldn't feel safe having them pastures together, I built a fence so she has her own pasture within the pasture with a back door for her to access her stall. I only made the fence 4 feet high (but left posts longer so i could still add 2x6's on top) so they can still muzzle each other and they play by running along the fence together (my gelding trying to be as flexible as a mini filly with all of his 16.2 hh is hilarious to watch 

She did manage to get out one time - gave herself a birthday gift and ran the big pasture with him, when I got her he looked very relieved that he no longer had to babysit her LOL

They love each other to death, inseparable but to me the risk of accidental injury is too great with the size difference.






Mini pasture


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you all for the good advice and info--unfortunately I don't think my parents would let me get another mini--though I wish I could, but I don't think I have the time for another one because I'm a barrel racer so I have alot on my hands--

Guess I'll keep spending alot of time with her and trying to give her lots of attention! 

Yesterday I let Éowyn out with the big horses for the full day, and they got along well, but my big boy, Donny (the boss of the herd) shoo's away the other big horses alot and when they're trying to get out of his way, they don't see Éowyn right away and I guess its pretty dangerous--again, thanks for the advice! =)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 27, 2013)

They will get along just fine right up to the point where the BH does something like kick at a fly, or just for joy, and kills the Mini.

It is not something that I would ever risk.

If you got away with it that is all you did, got away with it.

Next time you may well not be so lucky.

All of us answering this post have our own horror stories to tell- most of them end in fatal injury, as do mine.

It's the same as leaving non-breakaway halters on your horse- there is NO way it can ever be safe.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 27, 2013)

When we had 40 acres of pasture, we would put our miniatures out with the big horses. They grazed in their separate areas.

We currently have a coming 4 year old Paint stallion. He is by himself. He was with the miniatures up until Dec. He now wants to play and can hurt the miniatures. The miniatures, especially the geldings, come over to the fence and play with him. Teq(Paint) really needs a buddy his own size, have to wait until we move this summer. Most of the mini's still can make him run for his life.

We currently have Teq's coming yearling daughter with the miniatures. She's very low on the titem pole, so can be pushed around. We don't have the space(with pregnant mares in paddocks) to put her by herself. The mini's have actully helped her get over her "daddies little girl" attitude. She was very attached to Teq, but had to separate them. She would go through or over fences to be near him.

When we move(or if she gets brave and stands up to the mini's), we will put her in a pen away from the miniatures. Her best friend is a shy mini mare.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, that's exactly what my friend did. Horse herd galloped happily up the hill, one horse kicked out for the sheer joy of it, caught the mini mare in the gut, burst her diaphragm and killed her stone dead.

As I said, it is fine right up to the moment that it is not.......

And then you no longer have a Mini.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats terrible--one accident can turn everything around. My mini got caught under one of my biggest mares--16.0 hh--and the mare got scared and kept walking fast with Éowyn dragging under her because her lead rope was caught in front of the big mare. Very terrifying but thankful Éowyn escaped with little injury. They get along very well, but I guess I won't be putting them together.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 27, 2013)

I think that is probly best. In this case size matters.

When I was a kid we put our ponys in with the big horses, but my dad was an old cowboy and that is what they did. All horses no mater the size went in the corral or feild together. Luckily we never had a problem that I remember but I wouldn't do it now. I couldn't stand it if my little girl was hurt .


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't have any other large horses to worry about pasturing them together, but I was concerned about Ginny's lonliness when I brought her home, she left the stud she was with. I did go buy two goats, both babies for her. She absolutely loves them, the three of them are inseperatable and the goats cry when we take her out of the pen and vice versa. She is due to foal in March/April and then will have another mini for a friend. I am always on the look out for another mini, its true "you can't have just one!"

Val


----------



## LindaL (Jan 28, 2013)

I also agree....Never, ever put big horses and Minis together in same pasture...I, too, have seen what can happen!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 30, 2013)

Not ever- I sold a nice filly years ago to some knowledgable folks and they had her in the pen NEXT to the big ones- she was killed with a broken neck when one of them reached over the fence and picked her up by the neck. Know of another whose little Mini ended up with a broken jaw and could barely eat from a kick from a big horse- through an adjoining fence. I leave alleys between fencing of at least a few feet or make sure the fence is tall enough so the big ones cant reach over either.

There's the old saying 'Everything is fine until it isn't'. I will never risk it because I couldnt live with the guilt if something ever happened.


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to add that I never turn my mini out unsupervised, I'm home most of the time so she gets her daily turnout but I don't ever leave her out even if I just leave for 30 minutes. Her stall walls and door are tall enough where they can touch noses but not more than that. I do want them to have body contact but be safe about it. However if I would ever have an additional big horse here I would take extra measurements such as adding a 2x6 on the top of my fence and adding boards below to protect from kicks. I saw what "could" happen when I had her in my "pen" once (made of 6 round pen panels) before I built her pasture, she reached through and tried to nibble on his tail, one kick is all it would have taken for her to be injured so that's when I hurried up and made her pasture.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 1, 2013)

You could be standing right next to her, it would make NO difference, I am sorry. It is, IME, rarely the nasty kicks and bites that do the harm, as you can see those coming and only an idiot would turn as little one out with a nasty BH anyway. It is the friendly, standing quietly by their sides and a fly bites, kicks that do the most damage. I do not believe there is any situation in which this is safe, and most people seem to agree.....


----------

